# hello all



## soldierboy69 (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello, im tony in new here, my martial arts background is karate, some kung fu, kick boxing, but currently muay thai jus wanted 2 say hi to all of you


----------



## Navarre (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi, Tony!  Welcome to MartialTalk! 

This is the best group of people you'll find anywhere. Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome to MT, tony.  You need anything, just lemme know.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi Tony! :wavey:

Welcome to Martial Talk. If you have any questions feel free to ask. Happy Posting!


----------



## Gemini (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome to MT, Tony.


----------



## MJS (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 16, 2005)

Howdy from Texas! :wavey: Welcome to MartialTalk, & I hope you enjoy the different areas we have here.


----------



## Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello to a Fellow Canadian!  Enjoy! :wavey:


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome aboard, happy posting


----------



## Gary Crawford (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome to MT!!  You will find some very insitefull people here.  Answers to almost any question,and mostly some truly good people!


----------



## soldierboy69 (Nov 16, 2005)

im seriously really shocked, this is the most welcoming of all the forums ive EVER been, on thanks alot to all you guys, im deffiantly here to stay, in the great words of COOPER " this is deffinatly where i parked my car " lol well thank you guys for all ur help, and accomdedations, llook 4ward 2 talkn 2 everyone. ciaoz 4 nowsTony.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Tony, nice to meet you!  

So what sort of cars do you work on?


----------



## JC2005 (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome! 





> im seriously really shocked, this is the most welcoming of all the forums ive EVER been, on thanks alot to all you guys


I definetaly agree with this, the members here are very nice to one another well have fun and happy posting


JC2005


----------



## Icewater (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome aboard...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

Welcome!

Toronto is a great city. When I lived in Buffalo we used to go there often.


----------



## still learning (Nov 17, 2005)

Hello, Welcome soldierboy, enjoy the sites.......Aloha


----------



## soldierboy69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Hey Tony, nice to meet you!
> 
> So what sort of cars do you work on?


 
Well, usually i do 60-70 muscle cars, the current car im working on is a 1969 chevelle, ive completed a lincoln, and a 54 chevy, and some others with a few family friends.


----------



## Sarah (Nov 17, 2005)

soldierboy69 said:
			
		

> Well, usually i do 60-70 muscle cars, the current car im working on is a 1969 chevelle, ive completed a lincoln, and a 54 chevy, and some others with a few family friends.


 
Very cool, if you become a supporting member you could post some pics for us all to see


----------



## soldierboy69 (Nov 17, 2005)

not a bad idea, imma look into that right now


----------

